# Raid defekt Angst vorm Neubau mit neuer Festplatte

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich habe hier einen Rechner mit einem schon vorhandenem Raid. Das funktioniert soweit auch ganz gut bis heute...

Im Gnome Devicemanager wird angezeigt, daß die Reservesektoren zu Ende gehen. Manchmal startet das Laufwerk auch nicht mehr, so daß Zeitweise nur noch eine Festplatte aktiv ist.

/dev/sdf und /dev/sdg.

Manchmal starten auch beide Festplatten. Leider sind dann die Daten nicht mehr konsistent. Das hatte ich schon mal.

Damals hatte ich einfach eine 2. Festplatte dazu gehangen und versucht das Array neu aufzubauen. Ergebnis war dann, daß beide Platten wieder mit =0 Bytes beschrieben waren;-).

Das würde ich gerne diesmal vermeiden.

1TB neu aufbauen lassen und dann Datensicherung einspielen per USB dauert mir einfach zu lange....

Deshalb schreie ich hier mal ganz laut um Hilfe.

G. R.

----------

## py-ro

Software-Raid? Hardware-Raid? Fake-Raid?

Raid-Level?

Py

----------

## Tinitus

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Software-Raid? Hardware-Raid? Fake-Raid?
> 
> Raid-Level?
> 
> Py

 

Software Raid ...ist einfach auf 2 Festplatten gespiegelt.

G. R

----------

## py-ro

Du sollst das Array dann nicht neu aufbauen sondern im groben folgendes Vorgehen.

Defekte Festplatte ggf. als Failure markieren

Besagte HDD aus dem Array entfernen: mdadm --remove /dev/mdX /dev/kaputt

Neue HDD ggf. Partitionen identisch anlegen (Hint: sfdisk -d /dev/kaputt | sfdisk /dev/neu)

Neue HDD hinzufügen: mdadm --add /dev/mdX /dev/neu

Freuen

Frei aus dem Gedächtnis.

Py

----------

## tazinblack

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Frei aus dem Gedächtnis.
> 
> Py

 

... da kann ich nur sagen : Hut ab! 

Da müsste ich erst die man-page oder irgend ein Wiki bemühen.

----------

